# PLAYING AROUND WITH PIC TAKING



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 16, 2016)

OK..........I FIGURED SINCE I CAN TAKE PICS I WOULD ...HERE IS A TANTO (NOT GOING INTO THE CHALLENGE) JUST WANTED TO TAKE PICS.

 

 THIS IS REAL MISSOURI BOG OAK, WE FOUND IT IN THE BOTTOMS BURIED 3/4 WAYS INTO THE MUD, IT WAS A LOG ABOUT 6 FEET LONG AND 2 FEET ACROSS ....

FIRST SANDING IS ALWAYS THE BEST BECAUSE IT SHOWS THE FLAWS LOOK AT THE TOP HOLLOW GRIND? LOL


 

 PLEASE DO NOT LAUGH AT THE SHOP....I KNOW IT IS MESSY JUST ASK ROCKY....THIS IS MY RIKON LOVE IT BUT, THE HOSS IS IN ANOTHER PART OF THE BUILDING...


FINAL PIC FOR NOW, STRAIGHTENED UP THE TOP GRIND NOW READY TO PUT FIRST COAT OF POLY ON HER TOMORROW

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Oh NO... You swore me to secrecy! I am not tellin no one how messy your shop is!! 

Good looking knife Pappy! You get a new camera or what? Pictures look great even in the messy shop.


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 17, 2016)

There is bog oak in MO? Tell me more. I want to go fishing for oak in a bog. Gary


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 17, 2016)

A lot of folks do not think about bog oak in America but the conditions were right in a lot of the low lying areas of the states. Here where this wood was found, the ground was way below sea level for centuries covered completely in water and marshy conditions for thousands of years. Over time the water receded the trees came and then died and like the dinosaur before, lay trapped in a miry muck of a grave for thousands more years. Thus creating the bog conditions. I contacted a University about carbon dating this wood, they wanted 300 bucks for the test, so instead knowing what it is and how it was created, I decided to opt out, this is bog wood and it is oak, most likely red oak as it is found in the region plenty, do some research about your area, check the sea level and head out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

